

7 lessons Soccer taught me about management - tal_berzniz
http://berzniz.com/post/126661697501/7-lessons-soccer-taught-me-about-management

======
mtmail
Regarding
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10066392):
yes that (your other) account got hellbanned [correction: submission banned
since older posts are still displayed]. Most likely because you ask for posts
to be upvoted. Any "please upvote if..." doesn't work on hackernews.

~~~
tal_berzniz
Hi had a decent Karma of 299 at that account. One day I noticed my posts to HN
aren't bringing any traffic at all. This seemed odd so I checked and learned
about hellbanning. I never asked to upvote my posts (until the final post in
that account to check if I was hellbanned).

Wish my other account was brought back to life. I will continue with this one,
be more strict with what I post.

~~~
gus_massa
I think the main problem is this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9937710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9937710)
"Can this entry be upvoted to the HN front page?"

You can try contacting the moderators. From the guidelines:

> _If you want to say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com_

~~~
tal_berzniz
Totally forgot about this one. Just wanted to test an idea... I guess I should
be be banned according to the guidelines.

thanks for providing the email to contact.

------
minimaxir
You were submission banned with your previous account, likely because you were
posting content-less submissions like this.

~~~
tal_berzniz
Just trying to submit a post from my website. If it's not to the point, just
let me know. I'll delete my submission and stop sending in. Not trying to ruin
this place.

